# forming a new Alabama furry group based in mobile



## loki_the_sergal (Jul 7, 2013)

I know that I am not known around these foroums, this is actually my first post here since I.spend my time on sofurry.  But after making a simular thread there I figured I should make another here.
Alrighty now to business. I know there is another.group based in mobile but I am looking to form a new, more active group. Now I am looking for those interested in monthly meets. If this sounds like something you would like to he apart of you can email me or pm me here. Depending on the number of those interested I will probably collect cell numbers to get in better contact until I can think of a better way. I hope to hear back from lots of people!

Email : lokiruneblade@yahoo.com
Sofurry: loki_the_sergal.

Well that's it for now ill be checking back throughout the week and hope I.can find a few people in my local area.


----------

